# Lyft Lux and Lyft Black dress.



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok this may be a stupid question but here goes.

I should be getting a car that qualifies for Lyft Lux and Lyft Black in the next week.

For those that do them, do you dress differently or more upscale? For UberX they're lucky I wear clothes at all. Usually did sweat pants and a t-shirt. 

Since Lyft Lux and Lyft Black are higher platforms do you dress better? I'm assuming more airport runs so they'd see what I'm wearing as I get out to pop the trunk for them.

I'm now in a market where I can do shorts and sandals year-round.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

If you're a Black car getting paid those rates, the least can you do is dress professionally.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> Ok this may be a stupid question but here goes.
> 
> I should be getting a car that qualifies for Lyft Lux and Lyft Black in the next week.
> 
> ...


Formal golf attire is generally acceptable. A white polo shirt or short sleeve button up with black cargo shorts, or golf shorts.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

New2This said:


> Ok this may be a stupid question but here goes.
> 
> I should be getting a car that qualifies for Lyft Lux and Lyft Black in the next week.
> 
> ...


Where are you going to be long hauling now?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Where are you going to be long hauling now?


Phoenix. 

Hopefully they won't ***** about airport to Scottsdale via Tucson. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I heard kilts are the preferred attire


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

New2This said:


> Ok this may be a stupid question but here goes.
> 
> I should be getting a car that qualifies for Lyft Lux and Lyft Black in the next week.
> 
> ...


I dress with my cartoon T shirt, I cancel the Lyft Black ride as I know my dress is NOT good for that LOL

I'm happy with 2.1$ + per mile and 0.27 $ per minutes + Tips.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I don't know about Lyft black, but doesn't Uber black require you to have a buttoned shirt and tie?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Another helpful UP thread...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 621602


I'd have to shave my legs.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Another helpful UP thread...


Helped me. I know I need to stay out of Phoenix unless I want to get long hauled by someone with great legs.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I did uber black , the way they dress today at $30 min suv . with jeans is horrible. sure the pay is lower. back when i did it , 99% dressed decent. 90% busted 2k a week with 40 hours. we had no uber x here..decent pants and a polo is fine , lyft rates are lower. and no comm. ins needed , and ppa fee's in my city


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> I'd have to shave my legs.


Many frequent bicyclists do.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

@New2This Things change when you are able to do those higher end rides. Pay attention to the per minute rates and oh if someone wants to go grocery shopping but would like you to wait while they do it....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TX Uber Ant said:


> @New2This Things change when you are able to do those higher end rides. Pay attention to the per minute rates and oh if someone wants to go grocery shopping but would like you to wait while they do it....


Yeah I'll do drive-thru for $0.45-$0.68/minute. I won't mind gridlock traffic either. 

Lux is basically 2.0X Surge and Lux Black is 3.0X Surge from my old market rates.


----------

